# Feeling excited!



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi all!  Been posting a bit since I joined a few weeks ago but wanted to share my excitment with you!

We've just got a date for our first fertility clinic appointment.  I know its only an appointment and they arent going to start anything that day but it's progress so I'm feeling quite excited after being very low for the last wee while.

We've been ttc since summer 2003.  May 2004 I had a cycle of 50+days but no BFP: GP did blood tests over the next few months and 2 ot of 3 months showed I'd ovulated so they didnt seem worried and I dint know any better: they just said once in a while, everybody seems to miss ovulating for a month.  Anyway, in June 2005, just as we had got to the point of asking GP for a referral, we got a BFP.  But at 9 weeks, I had a missed miscarriage and lost the baby.  We then decided to go see an ob/gynae and he did more blood checkes on me and said my day 21 progesterone levels werent high enough so when I did ovulate, it wasnt a strong enough ovulation.  So I started on Clomid and after 3 cycles, increased it to 100mg as I had spotting 4-5 days before AF started in earnest.  Doc decided to do a lap and tube investigation but he said he didnt expect to find any problems: how wrong was he?  Tubes clear but I have moderate to severe endo and he had to drain 120mls from an endo cyst on my left ovary (which explains the left hand sided pains I'd been having).  Then DH did his SA and it showed low motility so he's on new blood pressure tablets to see it that was the reason and he'll have his next SA at the clinic.  My ob/gynae doc basically said that if I wasnt preg by the end of cycle 6 of Clomid, I would need the endo and cyst removed so that looks like its going to be next month.  And that he'd have to refer me to the fertility clinic as he's done all he can as an ob/gynae (but did said I could always come back to him with my preg and he'd be my obs doctor!).  So with my endo, ovulation issues and DH's motility issues, it looks like we're heading for IVF.  So like I said, we got our letter this week and I'm excited and filled in and posted all the pre-visit forms that neede to be filled in as soon as I got them.  The likelihood of this final cycle of Clomid producing a BFP is very low so we'll obviously do out bd-ing this cycle but I dont hold out much hope for this month.  At least the fertility clinic appointment and upcoming surgery will be a step in the right direction!


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi lena just to say good luck to you with your future treatment lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Lena,
Its nice to have something positive to look forwards to isnt it?
i wish you all the best with everything,goodluck 
big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Lorrie, thats only 3 days away!  Good luck!  Let me know how you get on!


----------

